# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  بعض محاضرات و خطب الشيخ محمد سيد حاج رحمه الله

## رياض عباس بخيت

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم جميعا




بعض محاضرات و خطب الشيخ محمد سيد حاج رحمه الله ، عسى الله أن ينفع بها،

وأن يجعلها بلسمًا لهذا الجرح وضمادا لهذه الثلمة وجبرا لهذا الكسر،

وعونا على الرضا والتسليم بأمر الله وحُكْمِه، وبالله التوفيق

موقع الشيخ محمد سيد حاج
http://www.mshaj.com/

اضخم مكتبة صوتية للشيخ بموقع شبكة المشكاة الاسلامية
http://www.meshkat.net/index.php/mes...ex/4/52/author

بعض السلاسل والدروس بموقع اسلام ويب
http://sms.islamweb.net/audio/index....sid=795&read=0

سلسلة مدارج السالكين كاملة
http://www.facebook.com/topic.php?ui...82&topic=12008

خطب (صوتية) لفضيلة الشيخ محمد سيد حاج
http://www.archive.org/details/moh_said_2

محاضرات
http://islamsudan.spaces.live.com/

كتاب تهذيب مدارج السالكين
http://www.facebook.com/topic.php?ui...82&topic=12639

محاضرات أخرى
http://www.facebook.com/topic.php?ui...82&topic=12844

دعوه للكل بالمساهمة بتجميع ماتبقى من المحاضرات والدروس
ونشرها فى المنتديات والمواقع ومن خلال الايميل وكل ماتيسر من وسائل النشر
ولا ننسى الدعاء الخالص لشيخنا الجليل بالرحمه والمغفرة 

منقول
*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*اللهم أغفر له و أرحمه...........
شكراً كتير رياض............
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*يرحمه الله ويكنه فسيح جناته
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------

